# Q7 3.6 Details



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

This is interesting. You've seen coverage from Detroit on our front page this week, and we'll be updating with a full report very soon. For now, here's another press release from Audi AG from the show. This one includes details on the Q7 3.6, though we're not aware that there was a 3.6 on the stand in Detroit. Either way, this is the first listing of power ratings and full information on the engine we've seen, including confirmation of its featuring FSI.

_Quote »_The third premiere is that of the Audi Q7 with its newly developed 3.6-litre FSI engine. This six-cylinder engine delivers 206 kW (280 bhp) at 6,200 rpm. Its peak torque of 360 Nm is available from just 2,500 l/min, permitting a commanding and relaxed driving style. Working in conjunction with a 6-speed tiptronic transmission and quattro permanent four-wheel drive, the 
Audi Q7 3.6 FSI accelerates to 100 km/h in 8.3 seconds and rapidly on up to its top speed of 220 km/h. This V6 engine will be available in Europe from mid-2006.


----------



## 993 (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks for the information on the 3.6, George. Also, fyi, there were 2 3.6 Q7s in the LA Auto Show.


----------



## Elkmtnmotors (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (993)*

Hopefully soon we will get some pricing info on the 3.6.
I think that it will be a good balance for cost vs performance.
The Touareg should be getting the same engine soon. 
I was impressed with the power in the Passat. Obviously the weight will be much different.
Jeff


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Q7 3.6 Details ([email protected])*

Judging by the $5000 premium of the V8 Q7 over the V8 Touareg, I'm going to guess that the 3.6 will be about $5K more than the V6 Touareg, or about $42K. The Q7 4.2 has more standard features, however, like bi-xenons and third-row seating, which may not be standard on the V6, further dropping the price... so $40K may be possible. Price it at $39,990 and it would be a no-brainer to chose it over the Touareg.


----------



## Elkmtnmotors (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Q7 3.6 Details (QUATTR0)*

I have seen a new interest in the V6 Touareg at our store.
The fuel economy is making it harder to rationalize the V8 with some customers.
Timing is everything - 4 months ago we could not find a V8 - now we get a ton and now everyone wants V6's.
I think the difference in price between the Touareg base and the Q7 being $5000 or so - the V6 Q7 may be proportionally more expensive than the V6 Touareg as a guess.
V6 starts out at $37320 plus destination - V8 $44660 plus destination. Destination is $655 or so.

Jeff Simons


----------

